# Problems using debootstrap when installing Zimbra ...

## ckoeber

Hello,

I am trying to perform a Zimbra installation and it requires that I set up (per this post from a while back: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-481492-highlight-zimbra.html) 

The problem that I have is that the debootstrap process never completes correctly. Don’t matter which build I use (dapper, stable, lenny, etc.) or which distribution I use (Debian, Ubuntu, etc.) I get errors like the following:

```
Command I type in: debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /Zimbra http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu

I: Retrieving Release

I: Retrieving Packages

I: Validating Packages

I: Resolving dependencies of required packages...

I: Resolving dependencies of base packages...

I: Checking component main on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...

I: Retrieving adduser

I: Validating adduser

I: Retrieving alsa-base

W: Couldn't download package alsa-base

I: Retrieving alsa-utils

I: Validating alsa-utils

I: Retrieving apt

W: Couldn't download package apt

I: Retrieving apt-utils

I: Validating apt-utils

I: Retrieving aptitude

W: Couldn't download package aptitude

I: Retrieving base-files

I: Validating base-files

I: Retrieving base-passwd

W: Couldn't download package base-passwd

I: Retrieving bash

I: Validating bash

I: Retrieving belocs-locales-bin

W: Couldn't download package belocs-locales-bin

I: Retrieving bsdutils

I: Validating bsdutils

I: Retrieving busybox-initramfs

W: Couldn't download package busybox-initramfs
```

Of course, I need all of the packages for the installation to be successful.

Any ideas?

Thank you for your time.

Regards,

Christopher Koeber

----------

## ckoeber

Thanks for anyone taking the time to look at this.

Abandoning this to look at another approach.

----------

## mpena

I pass the same to me, source tries with another one of debian and resolute problem.

----------

